# Plague of Dreams Journal Entries



## Mistwell (Nov 5, 2003)

Do not read it if you are playing in Plague of Dreams, since it is HEAVY on the spoilers.  

http://www.dreamerdesign.com/dnd/jd/aulog.html


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 18, 2003)

Journal entry 5 updated.

Monte Cook also read them apparently, and said they were "Very Cool" and should be listed at Diamondthrone.com.


----------



## Mistwell (Nov 26, 2003)

Journal 6 posted.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 2, 2003)

Journal Entry 7 posted.  The temple is quite interesting...


----------

